# Death Note movie?



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 16, 2006)

has it been subbed yet?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope =/ We still gota wait -___-


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 16, 2006)

It's been like FOREVER!!!


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

I enjoy subtitles more. then dubbings


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 17, 2006)

it's subbed in chinese!
i should watch it tonight.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2006)

fancyclaps said:


> I enjoy subtitles more. then dubbings



hey douche! what does that have to do with anything?
I'm asking if the death note movie was subbed yet...and I obviously needed your opinion on dubbing vs. subbing! lame!

What good does Chinese do me?
I watched the raw version, but alas, I do not speak Japanese :[


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been waiting for this dumb sub forEVER where the hell is it !!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been checking almost everyday.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah...it does you no good but it's good enough for me.  
i think the version that's out on the net is from the TV broadcast of the movie.  there may be some differences from the theatrical cut of the film.  i noticed a few commercial cuts and the "this program is brought to you by" announcements in between.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 20, 2006)

I watched it Raw. Meh


----------



## Suzie (Nov 20, 2006)

It's gonna be forever before we get a subbed version. -.-


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 20, 2006)

the internets sources told me 3-4 weeks
T______T.


----------



## blueradio (Nov 20, 2006)

oh noez. fuck 3-4 weeks.
i would like to watch it now.


----------



## MYK (Nov 20, 2006)

same here. I finished reading the manga last Saturday...and then I found out that there's a movie.....I can't wait for it to come out on DVD in the US....it looks like its a really good movie.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 20, 2006)

MederuKadaj said:


> same here. I finished reading the manga last Saturday...and then I found out that there's a movie.....I can't wait for it to come out on DVD in the US....it looks like its a really good movie.



Have you watch the Anime? 
There are seven episodes as of late...I think?


----------



## Omolara (Nov 20, 2006)

Man I wanna see this so bad. I remember seeing the trailer in a bookstore in Japan over the summer and it looked really cool. I'm trying to get into the manga, but I need a good place to get it from. Is it on MH?


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 21, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:


> It's gonna be forever before we get a subbed version. -.-



it's coming to DVD this month.
access to an english subbed dvd would most likely be coming from the legit Hong Kong dvd release.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 21, 2006)

onthearctic said:


> hey douche! what does that have to do with anything?
> I'm asking if the death note movie was subbed yet...and I obviously needed your opinion on dubbing vs. subbing! lame!
> 
> What good does Chinese do me?
> I watched the raw version, but alas, I do not speak Japanese :[



Whoever neg repped me for that...the only reason I said that was because I know the person who said that in real life, I was JOKING...you know PLAYIN' AROUND

:


----------



## Suppah (Nov 23, 2006)

*Sub*



Saw this on the net... Might be nothing of interest, but oh well


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 23, 2006)

Suppah said:


> Saw this on the net... Might be nothing of interest, but oh well



that's the second death note movie


----------



## slayde (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think it's even come out in Japan :/


----------



## hussamb (Nov 25, 2006)

some site have the 1st movie, but it need donation if u ant to download it ...
it is 500 MB


----------



## juvern (Nov 25, 2006)

The first movie with *ENGLISH* sub is here:

here


----------



## Ziko (Nov 25, 2006)

Finally!! *Downloads* Thx for link!


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 26, 2006)

omg...the movie actually disappointed me...they changed the story so much...in bad ways...I don't like it Manga>Anime>>>Movie.... the only cool thing about it all is L


----------



## blueradio (Nov 26, 2006)

*downloads* I seriously hope this doesn't suck ahha


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 27, 2006)

gahh horrible subtitles xD
not such a good movie........


----------



## Tika_Veilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like we aren`t gonna be seeing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



other Wammy House`s boys.  

Well, at least L stole Mello`s chocolate! 




I`m pretty happy with this movie even though it differs so much from the manga and some new moves in it lack common sense. It`s still very entertaining. L is such a weirdo.  

Possible plot hole: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryuk sees Misa on TV and laughs, as if he can see she has a DN. But she did not have one at the time that TV programme was broadcasting.


----------



## Dave (Nov 27, 2006)

i hate this stupid wait!!!!!! BUT ITS FINALY HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 27, 2006)

The first movie may be a disappointment due to the edited story but trust me, watch the 2nd movie when it comes out, you will love the ending, especially if you hated the manga ending.

I've seen both of the movies subbed in the cinema.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 28, 2006)

justice will prevail?


----------



## MYK (Nov 28, 2006)

who cares what quality the subs are....the point is that we english-speakers can watch it now!


----------



## Blinus (Dec 1, 2006)

Tika_Veilan said:


> Possible plot hole:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _About Plot Hole_ 



Ryuk probably saw that other shinigami that obsessed over her (Jealous I think it was called?) The one that saved her from the rapist/murderer/whatever and then died for saving a human. It's his/her note she possesses.




And the movie... meh, not bad. Although at the end, when... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



L pulled out the bag of chips, as if to subtly say 'Yes Light, I was watching you, I am totally onto how you killed using a bag of chips, watch your back biatch, L IS HERE! Justice wiLL aLways prevaiL!!!' ... Except, you know, L wouldn't talk like that.




You can't spell love without L.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 1, 2006)

to the ppl who saw the 2ed move,i want to ask u fter seeing it so u thibk it is beter than the manga ending>?


----------



## MYK (Dec 2, 2006)

question: is there a sub of the 2ed movie yet? 'cause I finished the first, and am  dying to know how Kira and L are done....


*Spoiler*: _Oh, and, Eru Desu?_ 




Yagami Light kicks ass....especially because L loses in the second movie. 

There's no way the producer/director can escape _that_ lovely fact...


----------



## Squire of Fate (Dec 2, 2006)

hussamb said:


> to the ppl who saw the 2ed move,i want to ask u fter seeing it so u thibk it is beter than the manga ending>?



I've watched both and fully understand them and yes, I do like the 2nd movie ending better than the manga ending.


----------



## Blinus (Dec 2, 2006)

Sephary said:


> question: is there a sub of the 2ed movie yet? 'cause I finished the first, and am  dying to know how Kira and L are done....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Oh, and, Eru Desu?_
> ...



I read a summary of the ending to the second movie.


*Spoiler*: _Second movie ending_ 



L wins, at the cost of his life, though he CHOOSES to die to defeat Light. So feh. .




I will concede to you that Light had a noble idea, but as he went on, he became less concerned with world-peace, and more corcerned with himself and his own Godly status.

I don't HATE Light, I just like L better because I'm more similar to him.


----------



## Aecen (Dec 2, 2006)

The movie has MUCH better ending than the manga.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Dec 4, 2006)

Light in this movie doesn't seem to be as malicious looking like the one in the manga.His eyes........i mean.I like the actor playing L.i Think he is pretty cool


----------



## hussamb (Dec 7, 2006)

could any one plz cut the movie to 3 or 4 parts, i cant have the full movie


----------



## Red (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm downloading it now...kickass wait of twelve hours, twelve looooong hours of speculating wether the movie would be good enough to have wasted the twelve hours of my life on,excuse me while i go watch bunny porn.


----------



## Xell (Dec 7, 2006)

OH MY GOD! THE RESOLUTION IS RIDICULOUS ;_;


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 7, 2006)

There was a movie?

Hmm PM me this when it does get subbed.


----------



## Emery (Dec 7, 2006)

Uhh, it's been subbed for a few weeks now.  There's links in the thread for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

The movie is REALLY dissapointing, I hate it

ryuk is completely fucked up, I get sad whenever i see the excuse of CG that he is


----------



## Xell (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The movie is REALLY dissapointing, I hate it
> 
> ryuk is completely fucked up, I get sad whenever i see the excuse of CG that he is



I have to say I agree with you. But not with the CG aspect.

The start is really annoying, it's going too quickly. I say it should start with Light finding Death Note.. Not random criminals dieing. AND WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THE SIZE OF HIS DEATH NOTE...

And as for the subs.. Terrible.


----------



## Red (Dec 7, 2006)

duuuuuuuuuuudes dont mess up my plus ten hour wait just yet


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh im watching it right now.

Few questions:

- How many movies are there.
- How many episodes (subbed) so far, I heard 9 are, and they are making episode 10, its comming out this week? nexted? (Give me day please).
- Manga anybetter?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 7, 2006)

The links that I saw before containg the first movie I think, were real bad.

It ended when 


*Spoiler*: _If you watched it then read this_ 




L sees his girlfriend get shot and he runs to her and everyone screams, and thats the end.

The first part got cut off, it skipped the part where he was on the train talking to Raye, and the bus part as well.




Better links/uploads please? If you can send me it.


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol. I know how you feel. Unfortunately I cannot provide any links...


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

>_< I liked the manga better than the movie. -_-
I don't like the dude playing Light. But the one playng L is cool.

But ugh, what a dissapointing ending. -_-


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 23, 2006)

The movie was alright. I'll stick with the anime and manga for the time being...It was different then the anime and manga thats for sure 

I only saw the first part of the movie, becuz apparently theres another movie coming out? Number 2 the continuation of the first movie.


----------



## Lok (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh god, movie one was a disappointment but The Last Name totally owned! You're kept in suspense every minute of the movie and there's surprises after surprises! Many more characters are introduced, so the plot gets more and more interesting every second. You guy won't want to miss it. This movie's ending is also twisted really well, ended the whole story of Death Note really well, owns the manga ending.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 29, 2006)

this thread is old.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

Where can Brett obtain The Last Name


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 27, 2007)

the death note boxset is coming to DVD march 14th in japan.  but i heard there won't be any subtitles.

however, hong kong actually gets first dibs of Death Note on DVD a month earlier than Japan (feb. 15th) and it has english subtitles.  that is confirmed.  no word on "Death Note: The Last Note" yet.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

So when is Death Note come to the states?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 27, 2007)

Well... I'm waiting until march... Then I'll buy both of the movies! That way, they should be dubbed


----------

